# My Cockapoo lacks confidence... help



## Amy88 (Jan 4, 2021)

We have a 5 month old cockapoo called Teddy and when we take him on walks his tail is down and any person or dog we encounter he tries to run a mile... pulling on the lead. It’s been difficult to socialise him due to Covid but does anybody have any tips or advice on how we can overcome this.


----------



## Onyx’s Mom (Sep 11, 2021)

We have the same issue with our 5 month old pup named Onyx. We’ve taken him to a daycare setting where it’s structured and they help work on his fearfulness. They suggested we not push interactions but do activities or socializing that show him he’s okay. In other words, it’s like he’s so fearful that he thinks something bad will happen to him or he will be harmed. We also give friends he’s scared of treats. I take him out when kids get off the bus and while he may bark at the kids a few times or try to run away he sees they aren’t going to hurt him.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If I can make a couple of slight tweaks to your work with Onyx - I learned the hard way years ago that giving fearful dogs treats can go very wrong as they will come closer than they are happy to get the treat and it can lead to a nip as they panic. I still bear the scar and try hard to warn people that treats should only come from trusted humans or if you feel the dog has progressed far enough get the new people to drop them on the floor.

With the kids if he is barking a few times he is a little too close, you would be far better to find a vantage point where you can watch and let him have lots of treats but not feel worried enough to bark. Once comfortable you can start to move a little closer day by day, but barking says you are currently too close.


----------

